# Does anybody on here carve spearing decoys?



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Do any M-S.comers carve spearing decoys for pike/muskie? If so, would you mind posting some pics? I really enjoy seeing what different people make/use for decoys. I realize most/some use live bait, but I still prefer to use an artificial decoy.


----------



## Fixin' to Fish (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't actually carve any decoys, but I have been working on a prototype acrylic lighted decoy. I haven't had much time to test/use it seeing that the ice came and went. Hopefully soon I can produce some results.


----------



## newfish (Feb 10, 2005)

*2pic*
Have made them 6 inches to 14 inches, fun to make fun to use .live decoys are hard to come by this year. I have carved about a dozen most out in shack right now.


----------



## boss (Jan 6, 2003)

My pops carves decoys (fish and frogs)! Pics in my gallery. He is grayfox on this site.


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

I make decoys but get on (glfda.com) Great Lakes Fish Decoy Associations web site many links to competion pictures and useful information.... I can alway snail mail you some patterns if you like. I have probially 500 to 600 in my own personal collection.


----------



## bigbucksstop (Dec 29, 2002)

Here you go. Grayfox is my dad and Boss is my brother. My dad has a great passion for making these and they are some of the greatest I've ever seen. Oh by the way he has a couple World Championships to prove it. Never used them myself but would really like to get into spearing.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I think Ice Fishing Nut (Mike)from the site makes them. Al:chillin:


----------



## MPD068 (Dec 31, 2005)

I started carving my own about 3 years ago. I carve about 2-4 a season. Got all my info from Mike Holmes on the Michigan Darkhouse Assoc. Got my biggest pike on my own decoy Lots of fun, each one turns out diffderent in the way they "Fly" through the water


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

I started carving a couple years ago. I found all the information I needed to get stated at www.midarkhouse.org. The information on weighting the decoy was perfect. All my decoys are a copy of my favorite Bear Creek Decoy included in the picture. The picture also includes two jigging sticks for working the decoy in hole. I plan on making a perch and a pike decoy next. I've been saving decoy pictures off the internet that I like and think I can duplicate. The easy part is the carving/swimming. The hard part is getting the paint to look right. Thats why my current decoys are the basic red and white. Which is one the best decoy colors. Anyone interested in a decoy swap?








[/IMG]


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

Just getting into spearing (spear is in the mail as I type) and I'd love you guys a few bucks for a Red and White decoy *if anyone is interested?* 

I like the swap Idea too but I'd be the guy buying 'em ($$$) :tdo12:


Just a college student up here at MTU in my final year so money may be a little tight for me for a swap...


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm glad to see some guys intrested in fish decoys.....I have been lucky enough, to make carving and collecting as well as working to preserve this art, a major part of my life. As I often remind those that are beginners....there is no right or wrong....if it swims and attracts fish.... you got a keeper.


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

see if this works. . . . 
if not, there are a few in my gallery. . 



















http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/06RedBone.JPG

These are some of the first ones that came off the line. . . most are retired, but a few of them are still swimming. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/perch_decoys.JPG


why do the bottom two not show up? ? good thing posting photos is so easy


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

Really some nice looking decoys.....I like your candy striper....keep carving!!!!


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

Just a fresh Frog spearing decoy.


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

It's almost a lost art , keep up the good work guys!


----------



## MPD068 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey guys great looking decoys. How are you painting your decoys? I usually just spray paint'em. Do you all use air brushes or hand paint'em. Just trying to get some more idea's to expand my options


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

couple decoys hot off the press. the bullseye got smashed 5 minutes into its first swim. 




















I paint all of my decoys with an air brush. very easy to control the paint and make a more "natural" look when the paint blends.


----------



## MPD068 (Dec 31, 2005)

How to you get the scale look and what do you use for eyes?


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

the "scale" pattern is acheived by glueing a piece of mesh on the side of the decoy then glueing tin-foil (shiny side out) over the mesh. flatten it out with your thumb to bring out the scales. i then coat the decoys with epoxy. 
if the side of your decoy isn't going to be silver, the tin-foil is not needed.


----------



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

If you are just looking at decoys, try this Link
Bud Stewart did some nice ones.



http://www.outyourbackdoor.com/article.php?id=294


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

My buddy had a small brown paper bag 1/2 full with some Bud Stewart decoys. After my friend's grandpa-in-law passed away, most of his stuff got divided up in their family. My friend offered them to me cuz he knew i loved to ice fish but i looked at 'em and said no thanks. At the time they looked like outdated stuff. I had all the modern tackle i needed to catch fish and had no need for that old stuff *dummy*. He ended up giving them to his father-in-law. 

I wish i had known about their artistic and historical (financial too) value. 

At least they stayed in their family as Bud and my buddie's grandpa were good friends back in the day.

BTW, nice looking decoys guys. Like said earlier, it is becoming a lost art.


----------



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

I knew Bud Stewart when I was like 12 or so when I used to trap. Alway heard he was famous for makeing fishing lures. I didn't think it could be the same Bud Stewart. He always treated me good, I'll never forget the smell of his fur buying hut. If I had only know that his lures would be valuable :idea:

Rick


----------

